# Accident



## uberslavez (Mar 5, 2016)

I recently got into an accident while driving a pax. An asshole hits me from the rearends and runs off. Couldnt get his license plate number and didnt wanna chase since I had pax. I drive uberblack and have commercial insurance but im wondering if uber insurance will cover me? Any advice?
Havent gone to shops for an estimate but my insurance is telling me it will about 10k.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber doesn't cover UberBlack.


----------

